# Problem mit Xen4

## DeLorean

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Xen4 mit dem aktuellen 2.6.34 am laufen. Dom0 läuft ohne Probleme. Nun will ich einen XP-Gast installieren. Sowohl mit dem virt-manager als auch bei allen Dokus, die ich im Netz gefunden habe, wird "device_model='/usr/lib/xen/bin/qemu-dm'" verlangt. Diese Datei existiert aber nicht, auch locate findet sowas nicht. Der virt-manager bricht deswegen ab. 

Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich das Teil herbekomme bzw, welches Paket die Datei installiert?

Gruß

DeLorean

----------

## trikolon

irgendwo muss die datei ja sein, wenn nicht dann hat das ebuild ein Problem. Geh mal unter / und lass ein "find . -name qemu-dm" ausführen. Das sollte es finden.

----------

## DeLorean

Tja, dann liegt es vielleicht am ebuild. Die Datei existiert definitiv nicht. Kann mir die vielleicht jemand zur Verfügung stellen?

Gruß

DeLorean

----------

## Max Steel

Statt da irgendwas von einem anderen zu kopieren wäre es meiner Meinung nach geschickter dieses Ebuild/die Ebuilds neu zu installieren.

----------

## DeLorean

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Statt da irgendwas von einem anderen zu kopieren wäre es meiner Meinung nach geschickter dieses Ebuild/die Ebuilds neu zu installieren.

 

Das war natürlich das Erste, was ich gemacht habe   :Wink: 

xen, xen-tools, libvirt, virt-manager, und was mir sonst noch alles eingefallen ist, ist bereits neu gemerged.

----------

## Max Steel

Andere Versionen ausprobiert?

----------

## trikolon

Mit welchen use Flags hast du die xen tools installiert?

----------

## DeLorean

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Andere Versionen ausprobiert?

 

Nee, hab ich nicht. Ich will ja Xen4 drauf haben.

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> Mit welchen use Flags hast du die xen tools installiert?

 

xen: acm, pae

xen-tools: acm, api, doc, hvm

----------

